# RSS-Feeds selbst erstellen?



## marcoX (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

man liest so viel über RSS-Feeds oder RDF-Files.
Nur, wie kann man diese selbst erstellen?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## KristophS (31. Oktober 2004)

In der Tutorials Sektion beschreibt Tim Cormanns eine Möglichkeit wie du es mittels PHP und Mysql machen kannst.
Desweiteren findest du dort auch Links zu Seiten auf die der Newsfeed(und wie er auszueshen hat)  beschrieben wird.


----------



## Chris_bln (9. Oktober 2008)

das genannte video tutorial ist echt super!
aber bin ich blind oder gibt es noch keinen 2. teil?
gibt es sonst empfehlungen zu einem tutorial für statische feeds?

danke!!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab zu dem Thema auch eine PHP Klasse anzubieten.


----------

